# Teaching in Al Ain



## Flowerfairytree

Hi, 
I'm moving to Al Ain this summer for a teaching job. Any information about Al Ain and where to live etc would be appreciated  Thanks


----------



## Racing_Goats

You might have more luck joining the Abu Dhabi/Al Ain teacher groups on Facebook and asking there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flowerfairytree

Thank you. I will have a look


----------



## akelo

Flowerfairytree said:


> Thank you. I will have a look


 hi! Me too. Are you going to be at the applied institute high school? Anyone know about acvomodation there?


----------



## Flowerfairytree

Yes. I will be working there too. What do you teach?


----------



## SammieDodger

Hi,

I'm curious. Are you two qualified teachers from the UK? Do you have QTS?..

The reason I ask is because I am looking to do a move to UAE to teach 
English in schools. I have a degree (IT + 8yrs experience) but no teaching qualifications or experience (apart from two days of Supply teaching). I'm wondering if its even possible for someone in my position to even secure an English teaching job in AD/Al-Ain?

Also, would only teachers with QTS qualify for a relocation package?

Thanks,


Sam


----------



## Stevesolar

SammieDodger said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm curious. Are you two qualified teachers from the UK? Do you have QTS?..
> 
> The reason I ask is because I am looking to do a move to UAE to teach
> English in schools. I have a degree (IT + 8yrs experience) but no teaching qualifications or experience (apart from two days of Supply teaching). I'm wondering if its even possible for someone in my position to even secure an English teaching job in AD/Al-Ain?
> 
> Also, would only teachers with QTS qualify for a relocation package?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Sam


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
Teachers in the UAE need to have formal teaching qualifications and from this September are also supposed to need a license.
Some information here:-

Pilot project will introduce licensing procedure to teachers | GulfNews.com


Cheers
Steve


----------



## Flowerfairytree

SammieDodger said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm curious. Are you two qualified teachers from the UK? Do you have QTS?..
> 
> The reason I ask is because I am looking to do a move to UAE to teach
> English in schools. I have a degree (IT + 8yrs experience) but no teaching qualifications or experience (apart from two days of Supply teaching). I'm wondering if its even possible for someone in my position to even secure an English teaching job in AD/Al-Ain?
> 
> Also, would only teachers with QTS qualify for a relocation package?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Sam


Hi Sam, 

Please don't quote me on this but I believe you have to have your degree in the subject that you will be teaching in the UAE. Do you have a PGCE in IT?


----------



## SammieDodger

No, I don't have a PGCE or QTS. I've heard of some people being able to secure a teaching position without QTS/PGCE. I'm just trying to verify how true this information is.


----------



## Flowerfairytree

SammieDodger said:


> No, I don't have a PGCE or QTS. I've heard of some people being able to secure a teaching position without QTS/PGCE. I'm just trying to verify how true this information is.


You may have more of a response on the Facebook pages for teachers in the UAE. Good luck.


----------



## Racing_Goats

SammieDodger said:


> No, I don't have a PGCE or QTS. I've heard of some people being able to secure a teaching position without QTS/PGCE. I'm just trying to verify how true this information is.




Some lower quality schools still break the rules if they can't afford properly qualified teachers for all posts, but this is getting rarer and usually involves being sponsored as a classroom assistant and working as a teacher, generally as a local hire so no package or benefits.. the other exception is some teachers with two year teaching diplomas who have been in same post/school for a long time, many are being left alone for now as long as they don't change employer.

In your situation I don't think you will find a teaching job here, especially as you don't have significant classroom experience.


----------



## denchav

HI everyone, I found a nice apartment in the Hazza Bin Zayed Stadium area. They release them in small groups so you need to register at the main office next to the stadium. They will contact you when they have any available.


----------

